# Help ??? Birdseye PINE ???



## bwendel07 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Help With Identification ??? Birdseye PINE ???*

I have never seen or heard of something like this I picked up a few boards of Southern white pine but they have this really pronounced figuring, very similiar to a birdseye. Does anyone know or have seen something like this or know what couses it or how rare it is?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen that before but sad to say it was on a pallet. I used to work in a warehouse and we recieved pallets made out of all kinds of wood. When my grandfather was alive I once brought his 2 pallets made out of cherry. But to answer your question. I have only seen it that one time.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I got a board of it a few years ago from depo.Don't know what it is but thought it looked "interesting".


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I've seen that on a forum once before. It may be bark inclusions.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Feb 22, 2017)

I have several pieces that I found at Lowes AND Home Depot and even at a store in N.Indiana called Menards. To date I have made 6 different segmented bowls from the stuff and they impress as much as if made from exotic woods. No One seems to agree on the term "Birds eye pine". Yet they have no idea what to call the stuff. I first discovered the stuff at a Home Depot at Harlingen Tx. Even tho home is N Indiana.p


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Nobody really knows what causes Birdseye. It's just figured wood and the birdseye can appear on different kinds of wood so I think the term Birdseye Pine would be appropriate. It's just more often found on Maple. Personally I would guess it was caused by some kind of fungus which is more easily found in areas where maple trees grow.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

I have picked up a board here and there,
Just recently found one at menards.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Have one piece I used as trim in the library. Looks just like that.


----------

